# PGR newbie



## GA250 (Jul 4, 2020)

Totally new to the world of growth regulators but very interested in managing the amount of mows this season.

So in my research the term GDD is used often. Is this an application rate so to speak?


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Not liquid volume but days interval in which you would apply at.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

GA250 said:


> Totally new to the world of growth regulators but very interested in managing the amount of mows this season.
> 
> So in my research the term GDD is used often. Is this an application rate so to speak?


Application rate has to do with with your product as it applies to turf type, height of cut.

Example:









GDD is growing degree days based on calculation between the mean temperature (generally in C) of the day, and since you're posting in warm season, subtracted by 10c to get your GDD.

From there you subtract your "day" from a general starting point of 225 for warm season turf. You can do it manually or you can use something like the app I built for the community. Link in sig if you want to check it out.

https://extension.tennessee.edu/publications/Documents/W294.pdf is a decent pdf with additional detail


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

wiseowl said:


> GA250 said:
> 
> 
> > Totally new to the world of growth regulators but very interested in managing the amount of mows this season.
> ...


For sure use Little leaf. Its a great tool that works well for tracking the Gdds.


----------



## GA250 (Jul 4, 2020)

Thanks Guys...I will certainly look into Little Leaf and inquire if I have anymore questions

I love this site!!


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

How many GDD do y'all use in between reapplication?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Theycallmemrr said:


> How many GDD do y'all use in between reapplication?


I run mine out to 250 on both my Tifway 419 and my Empire Zoysia.


----------



## GA250 (Jul 4, 2020)

So with Little Leaf app, will it dictate when you reapply?


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> Theycallmemrr said:
> 
> 
> > How many GDD do y'all use in between reapplication?
> ...


Thanks. I ran 200 last year but think that was a little to often. I will try 250 GDD this year and see how it responds.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Good thread to read through

http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=54


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I did GDD at first, but now I just apply every 14 days ish in the summer.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I've been using GDD ever since we found out about it and it seems to be right on for the most part. It's amazing how fast it builds up when it's 90+ degrees outside.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

GA250 said:


> So with Little Leaf app, will it dictate when you reapply?


I'd prefer non dictatorship but yes it will inform you when it's time to reapply  I built cards for the home page that show all your applications that are currently underway.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@wiseowl I used GreenCast all last season but would like to go back to LittleLeaf this season. Is there anyway to add grams to the rate choice for products? I use grams for Celsius and MSM Turf.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> @wiseowl I used GreenCast all last season but would like to go back to LittleLeaf this season. Is there anyway to add grams to the rate choice for products? I use grams for Celsius and MSM Turf.


@Redtwin 
Oh yeah absolutely, I could add that as a choice for products. Let me add it into my to-do for this weekend.

I'm working on a new site revamp for the charts since most people that signed up last year have a ton of graph points now related to weather, I wasn't able to really figure out the ET so need to revisit that since I took a break over the winter as that was a request too.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

@Redtwin

How's this look for you


----------



## mjc440 (Dec 27, 2020)

@wiseowl this app is great!

Sorry if I missed this explanation elsewhere, but are the base temperatures 0 degrees C and 10 degrees C for cool and warm turf, respectively? And the app assumes it's PGR on warm season (10 C) if the GDD for reapplication is below a certain threshold?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

wiseowl said:


> @Redtwin
> 
> How's this look for you


That works! Looking forward to the added features LittlLEAF has over the GreenCast app. LittlLEAF was very new and still under development when I first set up my account. I really need to get back to tracking my annual fertilizer rates.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

That's one thing that I am working on, trying to figure out a lawn journal or providing a YTD tracker on the product page for apps. I currently do NOT track apps, so when you delete them they're gone forever.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

mjc440 said:


> @wiseowl this app is great!
> 
> Sorry if I missed this explanation elsewhere, but are the base temperatures 0 degrees C and 10 degrees C for cool and warm turf, respectively? And the app assumes it's PGR on warm season (10 C) if the GDD for reapplication is below a certain threshold?


@mjc440 you are correct in your assumption, I use 0C for cool and 10c for warm. Be warned of my footnote when adding your application though:


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

wiseowl said:


> That's one thing that I am working on, trying to figure out a lawn journal or providing a YTD tracker on the product page for apps. I currently do NOT track apps, so when you delete them they're gone forever.


It was kind of the same back in the Greenkeeperapp days that once you deleted the card it was gone. What about maybe creating some sort of archive for deleted app cards? Or... maybe have the active ones show up on the home page like you do now and have all of them show up on "View Applications" page. Or... create a "View Old Applications" or "View All Applications" page. I have no idea of the coding possibilities so hopefully I'm not asking for a unicorn.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

wiseowl said:


> Be warned of my footnote when adding your application though:


What would this mean if I wanted to use a higher GDD for my St. Aug? I found my grass was quite sensitive to PGR.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

ionicatoms said:


> wiseowl said:
> 
> 
> > Be warned of my footnote when adding your application though:
> ...


I was wondering the same. What happens if I want to push my GDD out to 275 or even 300?


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

@Redtwin I've scheduled the update for later this evening.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> ionicatoms said:
> 
> 
> > wiseowl said:
> ...


@ionicatoms @Redtwin 
If you go over 250 it will assume 0c for your GDD. IT WILL still track but it will be using the 0c math vs the 10c math.

I needed a buffer between the warm and cool season teams without having make for a crappy ux and click buttons depending on your team.

Here's what I suggest. If you _NEED_ to go over 250 for warm season, set your GDD at 250, I still track AFTER your GDD thresholds are reached, up to a total 500GDD then I stop tracking you to save me money on api calls. I have to stay within some limits for the app so my wallet doesn't break and still offer this for free 

Here's an example over tracking overage on GDD specifically:


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Oh... if it still continues to track then that is no different than other apps other than the notification. At that point in the process, I am usually watching it each day anyway trying to fit the reapplication into my schedule and the weather. I'm looking forward to using LittlLEAF this season. Thanks for sharing your time and money to develop it.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

@Redtwin Site deployed and grams has been added


----------



## GA250 (Jul 4, 2020)

@wiseowl

thanks for the update to grams...I have a bag of Anuew on the way. I will start at the lowest rate to see how the turf will respond.

Question-
I have a thin area on the West side of my house guessing to lack of sun. Should I treat these particular areas any different or will the PGR app be beneficial?


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

@GA250

I'm not sure if the thinned pgr question was to me, but since no one has answered you  I have a similar scenario. I do not treat the area differently in relation to PGR but I do pull plugs from a good side of the yard, ironically the dog run, to plug in the thin area, for additional cheat codes I also use PRG ( perennial rye grass ) to over seed this particular area that gets less sun.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

When I was growing in thin areas I didn't treat them any differently. It may have slowed the fill in a little but not enough to be worth the extra effort to avoid areas.


----------



## GA250 (Jul 4, 2020)

@Redtwin @wiseowl

Good to know, when will y'all do your first app?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

GA250 said:


> Good to know, when will y'all do your first app?


In previous years I would have already done my first app but I think I am still a couple of weeks out from my first one of the season. It has been so chilly all spring and it looks like another cool down is coming early next week right after Easter. I try to wait until I start getting more than a full basket mowing every third day.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Theycallmemrr said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > Theycallmemrr said:
> ...


I think I can around 230 and felt it gave me lots of leeway and great suppression. Your yard will let ya know, along with your schedule.


----------

